
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (January 2016) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
halilb
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Javascript, react native, iOS, AngularJS

[https://github.com/halilb](https://github.com/halilb)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/halilb](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/halilb)

I'm mostly experienced on the client side for web projects. I've built several
SPA's using AngularJS.

I also have some experience developing native iOS applications with
objective-c. And i've been using my javascript and objective-c skills in a
react native project lately. I really liked the idea and i'd like building
more products using react-native.

------
whroman
Location: Berlin Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: \-
Javascript > ES6 | Mocha | Chai | Backbone | Angular | React | Flux |
Browserify | Q | jQuery | Grunt | Gulp \- Other > Git | Sass | CSS4 | HTML5

Résumé/CV:
[http://walterroman.com/whr_resume.pdf](http://walterroman.com/whr_resume.pdf)
Email: me@walterroman.com

Links: \- walterroman.com \- Github - github.com/whroman \- Stack Overflow
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/2539700/walter-
roman](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2539700/walter-roman) \- Angel.co -
[https://angel.co/whroman](https://angel.co/whroman)

I'm opinionated about Git processes, ES6, Coffeescript, CSS preprocessing,
frontend architecture patterns, frontend task management and automated
testing. I've been working on web applications for over two years and I'm most
interested in joining a remote or Berlin-based team that's working on
something awesome!

My current gig has been working on internationalized apps in Berlin's IoT
sector. I'm really interested in doing remote work again so it's worth noting
that my remote experience includes work for an early-stage SF startup, an
Ecuadorian newspaper's online archive and a real-estate listing site.

------
pravj
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Golang, Node.js, AWS, R, ggplot, Pandas, NumPy, SciPy,
matplotlib, experience with Ruby

Résumé/CV: [http://git.io/vuUYU](http://git.io/vuUYU)

Email: 'hackpravj' on Google mail service

GitHub: [https://github.com/pravj](https://github.com/pravj)

Website: [http://pravj.github.io](http://pravj.github.io)

Blog: [http://pravj.github.io/blog](http://pravj.github.io/blog)

I am a senior Computer Science student at Indian Institute of Technology
Roorkee, with experience and interest in Data Science, Information Retrieval
and Distributed Systems.

I am passionate about the involvement of 'Data' in product development and
Open Source.

I have developed (authored would be better) some celebrated* data stories. If
you are just scrolling through this, read them for the New Year's sake.

    
    
      1. Breaking into the Indian E-commerce: http://pravj.github.io/blog/indian-ecommerce/
      2. Jump in to ride all the Bangalore taxis, at once: http://pravj.github.io/blog/bangalore-taxis/
      3. Open Source Presence Infographic of Indian Startups: http://pravj.github.io/blog/open-source-presence-infographic/
    

* Source: Real humans

------
pbodine
Location: Detroit, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Java, Linux

Résumé/CV:[https://github.com/pbodine/resume/blob/master/Christopher%20...](https://github.com/pbodine/resume/blob/master/Christopher%20Greenway%20Resume.pdf)

Email:eh6855@wayne.edu

\-----------------------------------------------------------

Graduating this semester and looking to start a career.

Love working with Object Oriented Languages and have an

interest in embedded systems.

------
git-pull
Location: Chicago, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, REST, Postgres, Backbone, Mongo,
Saltstack, SASS/LESS, AWS (EC2, S3, ElastiCache/Redis), Hipchat / Slack /
Skype

[https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-
pull](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-pull)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/tony](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/tony)

See my profile for Email

\-------

Believes every technology and teammate brings value to the table.

Biggest regret is brushing off any technology without taking the time to
understand the others' perspective fully. I'm lucky to grow up in open source
over the past 12 years where I had the opportunity to learn by example.

I love FreeBSD and use it as a main operating system, after 10+ years of using
Linux.

If you're on a php, python or javascript codebase with a lot of technical
debt, I'd probably be of service to you. I like working on big projects that
use open source technologies.

At the present time I'm also available on nights/weekends for part time things
(code reviewing, bug fixing, devop scripts).

------
olitreadwell
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Willing, but not Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes (desired: San Diego, San Francisco, Chicago, NYC)

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, SASS/SCSS, JQuery, AngularJS
(beginner), EmberJS (beginner)

Github: [https://github.com/olitreadwell](https://github.com/olitreadwell)

Email: olitreadwell a-t gmail d-o-t com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/olitreadwell](https://www.linkedin.com/in/olitreadwell)

Website: [http://www.olitreadwell.com/](http://www.olitreadwell.com/)

\--------------------------------------------------------------------

Full-stack web developer currently available for work. I'm looking to work
with a learning-focused team developer position. I have one year prior
experience as a Support Engineer/Junior Developer for a Rails stack SaaS
business here in Austin. Previously, I've worked in other start-up related
non-programming roles including, but not limited to strategic analysis, event
planning, operations management, business development, account
management/stakeholder relations, marketing.

------
kaworu1986
Location: Tokyo, JP

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: WinRT, Universal Windows Platform, WPF, XAML, C#, C++ for app
development, Asp.net MVC and WebAPI for back end web development. Team
Foundation Server for continuous integration, Azure for hosting. Some
experience in iOS and OSX development using Objective C, learning Swift.

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/albertofustinoni](https://linkedin.com/in/albertofustinoni)

Email: alberto[at]aftnet.net

Sample work:
[https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh6hngn](https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh6hngn),
[https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh68201](https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh68201),
[https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh6csh2](https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh6csh2),
[https://www.t2cl.net/](https://www.t2cl.net/)

------
gmcerveny
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, JavaScript, Music Tech

Email: greg.cerveny@gmail.com

\---

I'm a startup developer with experience in mobile (iOS) and full stack
(node.js). I focus mainly on music tech but I am open to other interesting
opportunities. I've worked as an iOS developer at Occipital, an associate at
Techstars, and technical co-founder on two music tech startups, the last of
which went through Stanford's StartX accelerator.

------
lewisl9029
Location: Vancouver/Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, ClojureScript, Om, Reagent

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lewisl9029](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lewisl9029)

GitHub: [https://github.com/lewisl9029](https://github.com/lewisl9029)

Email: work at lewisl dot net

I'm Lewis Liu, an experienced Frontend developer and recent University of
Waterloo Computer Engineering graduate, currently looking for full time
employment.

My latest project is Toc Messenger ([http://toc.im](http://toc.im)): an open-
source distributed messaging app with support for user data synchronization
across multiple devices.

If you have any openings for a ClojureScript Frontend project (i.e. Om or
Reagent), or a React project that makes heavy use of functional techniques and
immutable data (i.e. Redux + ImmutableJS/Mori), I'd love to hear about them.

Feel free to take a look at my LinkedIn profile for my full work history, and
my GitHub profile for some of my other open source contributions.

------
jhemmige
Location: Bangalore, India Remote : Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front-end and Back-end QA and Testing of Web applications ,
Mobile Applications , Web services. Tested on .net /Java based platforms.
Tested IOS and Android apps. Beginner in Automation testing. ( UFT and
Selenium Webdriver 2.0). Used Jira, Quality Center as defect tracking tools.
SoapUI and Postmaster for Webservices testing. Jmeter for load/performance
testing. Good in Sql.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1cza1ijy7qtaauu/Jayashree_Hemmige_...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1cza1ijy7qtaauu/Jayashree_Hemmige_QA_Resume_updated.doc?dl=0)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayashree-
hemmige-7b47175](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayashree-hemmige-7b47175)
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/cv/edit/350234](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/cv/edit/350234)

Email:hemmige.jayashree@gmail.com

------
kiiski
Location: I live in Finland, but I'm willing to relocate pretty much anywhere
in the EU/Nordics, assuming the company can assist with the relocation
(preferably by covering travel expenses and providing a place to sleep for the
first months until I find a place for myself). I speak English (fluent) and
Finnish (native).

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: I've used Common Lisp, some PHP/HTML/CSS and a little JS in my
past personal projects. Also Linux/Git/MySQL. For work, the technology used
doesn't matter that much to me. I'm sure I can learn whatever is needed.

Résumé/CV: No degree or work experience. See
[https://bitbucket.org/jkiiski/](https://bitbucket.org/jkiiski/) for examples
of my code. I guess you can also take a look at
[http://hackerrank.com/kiiski](http://hackerrank.com/kiiski) although I don't
think the site actually shows my answers publicly anywhere.

Email: juha.kiiski@hotmail.com

I'm looking for an entry level Software Developer job.

------
riteshvaryani
Location: San Francisco, California Remote: No Willing to relocate: Within
California Technologies: Programming Languages: Proficient in Java, R, VB,
Python, Matlab Fundamental in C++, LISP, Javascript, Node.js, Bootstrap,
jQuery IDEs worked on : Net Beans, Eclipse, Visual Studio (.NET framework)
Database Technologies : MS SQL, MySQL, MongoDB Web Development : HTML, XML,
CSS, PHP, Bootstrap Mobile Application Development : Android Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzgwumDoycYmOFl0LTQ0U0RQTlU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzgwumDoycYmOFl0LTQ0U0RQTlU/view)
Website: www.riteshvaryani.com Email: riteshvaryani@gmail.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/riteshvaryani](https://www.linkedin.com/in/riteshvaryani)
Github: [https://github.com/riteshvaryani](https://github.com/riteshvaryani)

------
desaiguddu
Location : Mumbai, India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : iOS, watchOS, tvOS, Swift, Objective C, Mac OS X, Android
(newbie)

CV : [http://bit.ly/1PFERUV](http://bit.ly/1PFERUV) |
[https://sumry.me/arpan](https://sumry.me/arpan)

Work : [http://bit.ly/1PDfJ45](http://bit.ly/1PDfJ45)

Email : arpandesai[at]me[dot]com

Skype : arpan[underscore]desai

Domains : Automobile, Fashion-tech, Energy, Enterprise apps My name is Arpan,
I work as independent consultant. I have worked with startups, SMEs and
individuals. My trades are Product Design, Mobile Front-end, UI/UX.

I am good at creating quick Mobile MVPs and good at building one-pager
website. Mostly 3 to 4 weeks.

If you are looking for someone with excellent & fast communication, quick turn
around time, clean code & design - we should definitely talk.

Recent Work :

\- Building VW / Audi Sales application

\- Building small Email Utility [http://sendwithhi.com](http://sendwithhi.com)

\- PlayItNow - Selected in Vitamin Water contest

\- EkApp - Aggregator of Cab aggregators

------
Achorny
Location: Rockland, Maine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, jQuery, Cordova, PostgreSQL, SQLite,
GIS (PostGIS, OpenLayers, Leaflet, Geoserver, GE Smallworld), some C#, some
Java, some DevOps

Résumé/CV: [http://brad.xyz/](http://brad.xyz/) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bradachorn](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bradachorn)

Email: brad@logicalchaos.com

Full stack web, mobile and desktop application developer and architect with
domain expertise in GIS and gas and electric distribution utility operations
in the US.

I developed VeroTrack, a product for GPS-based gas leak survey tracking that
has been used for 3-5 years by several major gas distribution utilities. It
has recorded over 75 million GPS points representing more than 75,000 miles of
surveying. I was involved in all aspects of product development _including
customer development_ from day one - the team was myself and one sales person
so I know what it takes to create a successful product.

------
keeshux
Location: Rome, Italy

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: depending on the location

Technologies: iOS, Java, Bitcoin, web, databases

Email: keeshux at gmail dot com

[https://github.com/keeshux](https://github.com/keeshux)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidederosa](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidederosa)

[https://twitter.com/keeshux](https://twitter.com/keeshux)

~~~

Mostly an iOS engineer for the last 5 years but in my life I've worked in very
diverse environments, my preference being anything backend-related. As a
Bitcoin enthusiast I wrote a blog series about Bitcoin programming:

[http://davidederosa.com/basic-blockchain-
programming/](http://davidederosa.com/basic-blockchain-programming/)

and an SPV client library for iOS:

[https://github.com/keeshux/BitcoinSPV](https://github.com/keeshux/BitcoinSPV)

------
saiko-chriskun
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1OuneZB](http://bit.ly/1OuneZB)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js),
LESS/SASS, Git/SVN, Bower, Grunt, Protractor/Selenium, PHP (CakePHP,
CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work; having users happy to
interact with something I've built is what keeps me motivated.

Most recent project has been architecting and leading a team of 12 developers
to build a next generation SaaS crowdfunding platform with a front-end built
in AngularJS.

Looking for a great team focused on building a product (or products) users
love, with minimal red tape.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf)

Email: See resume

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Toronto, ON ( Canada)

Remote: No. (though perfectly willing to work on a trial basis remotely before
relocating.)

Willing to relocate: Yes (US and Canada only - If you are based in US, I will
expect efforts from you to apply for a US visa that leads to a P.R. A TN
permit for Candians like me can be used as a stop gap measure.)

Technologies: Web, Android(out of touch) and Windows desktop apps. * 15 years
of experience on the web(from frontend to back, though my pref is mostly
backend). See résumé link below for further details.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9](http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9)
(downloadable in .doc, github code also available)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1@yahoo.com

* =not that the number of years of experience matters, but 20 somethings shallow 'software-is-my-only-passion' kids are annoying,(I'm fine with the young, wise, humble ones). I prefer working with silver hairs(or ones born with silver hair - like I was :)) who have life/opinions/wisdom beyond software. Take Care.

\---------Ignore below this, these are keywords that should be meaningless to
you-----------

 _ASP.NET, .NET, Java (J2EE ) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB (Limited Experience),
JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL /SQL, stored procedures,
cron jobs, LINQ, HTML, HTML5, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, XML, SOAP, Web
Services, WSDL, CXF, Axis, XPath, XSLT, AJAX, VB6, Windows Forms, Crystal
Reports, JavaScript, CSS, CSS3, ActionScript, Flash, Object oriented
programming, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery,
Jquery UI, phpMyAdmin, Visual Studio.Net IDE, Netbeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS,
SVN, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis,
Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug
Bridge, Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, MS Access, SQLite_

------
nambante
Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore or USA)

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Scala, Clojure, C#, Rust; /secondary/
Perl 6, Java, Haskell, C/C++, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Ev...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Evx4XoNWQ7Trkex7cK3Rg)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (atttt) gmail

======================

I'm Alex.

I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last 6 years.

In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com)

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets. I
have published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app development experience, includes:
product concept development, product design, project planning, research and
development, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
vgnanand
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ES6, Nodejs, Javascript, React, Mercury, Angular, ImmutableJS,
Flux, Redis, Mongodb, Parse, SCSS, Grunt/Gulp/Webpack.

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/umMyih](https://goo.gl/umMyih)

Email: vegetablebot@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/vegetableman](https://github.com/vegetableman)

\-------------------------------------------------------------

I am Vignesh Anand. I am a full-stack web developer with 4+ years of
experience, focused mostly on front-end and have worked remotely with many
startup's including a YC startup. I am driven and believe in delivering
readable and performant code using the best tools available, please checkout
my work on github.

I am looking forward to working with a small and passionate team/startup in
building interesting javascript tools/webapps.

------
niallpaterson
Location: NYC/SF

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Swift, Objective-C, Cocoa, Python, Javascript
(including Node), Java, C, Databases, AWS, Linux.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2Wut1sx2706V1BLN1AtMlRlOGs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2Wut1sx2706V1BLN1AtMlRlOGs/view?usp=sharing)

Email: npaterson1@gmail.com

\------------------

I'm Niall, I am Rails and iOS developer primarily, but with experience across
the stack, including Javascript, Python. I've contributed to a number of large
scale open source projects and have a number of apps in the App Store that I
have worked on. I'm looking for _internship positions_ in the US for next
Summer. I'm a computer science stuff and my current expected grade is
approximately 4.0 on the GPA scale. Feel free to drop me a line!

------
paulojreis
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Discussable

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS. Frameworks: Backbone.js, AngularJS.
Others: SASS, tooling (Grunt and Gulp)

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/tF0qjH](http://goo.gl/tF0qjH)

Email: [My HN username] [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a product-oriented UX researcher, PhD, favoring work with users
(ethnographic-oriented methods such as job shadowing, contextual interviews).
I can help you gather valuable and valid insight regarding your potential
users and turn it into actionable requirements and improvements. If you want
to make sure you're creating a product for real users and their real needs,
I'd be very happy to help. Currently most of my job is front-end web
development (8 years experience, currently working in a large-ish Angular
application interacting with a M2M/IoT solution).

------
danielflopes
Full web and mobile product development

Location: London, UK / Portugal

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, ReactJS, AngularJS, NodeJS, Ruby on Rails, Docker,
Android, iOS, CSS, HTML

Github: [https://github.com/whitesmith/](https://github.com/whitesmith/)

Email: daniel a-t whitesmith d-o-t com

Sk-ype: daniellopes314

Hi, I work with a few developers and designers under the name of
[http://Whitesmith.co](http://Whitesmith.co) \- we develop full web and mobile
products. We jump between London and Portugal to work with various startups
and media companies from UK, AUS and USA. We view ourselves as problem
solvers, working with a wide range of technologies - from Docker, to Ruby on
Rails, Go, and ReactJS, - to develop the right solution for the situation.
We're looking for new interesting startups to work with.

Daniel

------
crisopolis
Location: Saint Petersburg, FL, USA

Remote: Yes, currently remote employee.

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere.

Technologies: Elixir, Ruby, JavaScript, SQL, HTML/CSS, React,
Ampersand.js/Backbone.js, Python, Node, Meteor.js, Hapi.js, Vue.js

Résumé/CV:
[http://standardresume.co/chriscombs](http://standardresume.co/chriscombs)

Email: Hey@ChrisCombs.me

Currently learning Elixir via doing the stockfighter.io challenges. I've
created and frequently update my Meteor.js app at
[https://pinellas911.co](https://pinellas911.co) ... I really want to get paid
to do what I find awesome and that's developing products.

Also have an on/off side-project to develop a b2b SaaS for Talent Management
in the HR niche. It's currently being developed in Node using Hapi.js for the
API and Vue.js for the frontend.

------
Sidnicious
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes, depending on project

Willing to relocate: I'm in the process of buying an apartment in NYC, so
_probably_ not.

Technologies: Varying experience with frontend and backend web, iOS, Mac,
distributed systems, embedded programming, and more.

Résumé/CV:
[http://sidnicious.github.io/resume/](http://sidnicious.github.io/resume/) and
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/ssm](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/ssm)

Email: sidney@s4y.us

\- - -

I absolutely love learning new fields, so I'm fairly technology- and project-
agnostic. Ever since I visited a friend at his DARPA challenge team I've told
people that my dream job would be working on self driving cars (sadly NYC
isn't the best place for that right now). Lately, I'm more likely to find
myself dreaming about strong AI.

I was iOS lead at OkCupid and, before that, worked on their homegrown
distributed matching system and web server. I've [hacked coroutines into
C++]([http://sidnicious.github.io/team/](http://sidnicious.github.io/team/)),
started prototyping [a modern
terminal]([https://github.com/Sidnicious/Hoisin](https://github.com/Sidnicious/Hoisin)),
and recently started writing a ZigBee stack to control my lightbulbs without a
proprietary base station.

Most recently, I did a stint at
[Keybase]([https://keybase.io/](https://keybase.io/)) working on semi-open
source end-to-end crypto.

I was in the third batch of Hacker School and, every once and a while, I
volunteer at conferences like HOPE, events.ccc.de, and Maker Faire.

If it sounds like I'd be a remotely good fit for your project, feel free to
drop me an email! I'd love to chat.

------
snicky
Location: Poland (EU) / Taiwan

Remote: Yes, currently remote employee

Willing to relocate: Yes, pretty much anywhere

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Node.js, React, SQL, Redis,
WebSockets, CSS/SASS, HTML/HAML, Responsive Design, Bootstrap, Heroku, AWS,
Git

Github: [https://github.com/snicky](https://github.com/snicky)

Resume: please send email

Email: mpruszynski at gmail dot com

\-----------------------------------

I've been working on web apps and servers for mobile apps with heavy traffic
for the last 5 years. Spent 4 years in an American startup that develops one
of the iOS TOP10 Photo/Video apps (100M+ users). Would love to work on some
interesting problems with great devs and learn new stuff, no matter the stack
or technology (AI, VR, drones and spaceships all welcomed). Early stage
startups are fine too :)

------
riteshvaryani
Location: San Francisco, California Remote: No Willing to relocate: Within
California Technologies: Programming Languages: Proficient in Java, R, VB,
Python, Matlab Fundamental in C++, LISP, Javascript, Node.js, Bootstrap,
jQuery IDEs worked on : Net Beans, Eclipse, Visual Studio (.NET framework)
Database Technologies : MS SQL, MySQL, MongoDB Web Development : HTML, XML,
CSS, PHP, Bootstrap Mobile Application Development : Android Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzgwumDoycYmOFl0LTQ0U0RQTlU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzgwumDoycYmOFl0LTQ0U0RQTlU/view)
Website: www.riteshvaryani.com Email: riteshvaryani@gmail.com

------
beescissors
Location: Bay Area, California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, Linux, Bash, Git, MATLAB, Verilog HDL, Embedded System
Design and Programming, PCB design, Circuit Design and Analysis,
Telecommunications

Résumé/CV: [http://jgtao.me/resume.pdf](http://jgtao.me/resume.pdf) and my
[http://jgtao.me](http://jgtao.me) site in general

Email: see resume or website

\-----

I'm looking for junior or entry level firmware or hardware development
positions. I have demonstrable experience in vehicle electronics, data logging
and telemetry, and sensor data conditioning and collection. I will be
graduating from college in March, so I'm looking for an interesting project to
sink my teeth in.

------
basseq
Location: Northern Virginia (VA) preferred, Washington DC Metro Area

Remote: Unlikely

Relocate: Maybe

Sales/strategy/operations executive (manager to director equivalent) with a
background and love of web technologies. CS background from a top university,
not afraid to get my hands dirty with HTML, CSS, Javascript, or back-end web
tech--but not a developer. Experience with B2B and professional services. 10+
yrs. exp. Multi million dollar P&L responsibility and small-to-mid-sized team
leadership (including devs, MBAs, and mid-career).

More interested in culture/product than industry/role. I could be a...

* Business-centric Product Manager

* Consulting / professional services unit lead

* Director of Operations / hardcore Chief of Staff

* Inside Sales lead

* Strategy / Analytics exec

* Customer evangelist

Drop me a line: john[at]basseq[dot]com

------
hobolord
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferred

Technologies: Python, R, Rails, Flask, C/C++/C#, machine learning, embedded
electronics, robotics

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/od74tsku1mowbzl/Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/od74tsku1mowbzl/Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email:billy [at] billyfung dot. com

I enjoy tinkering around with software/hardware and have experience with
working in the telecommunications company. I have self taught Python skills
and am comfortable within the stack of Flask, as well as Rails. I preferably
enjoy doing data science and backend software engineering, but am always
looking for a new challenge.

------
deft
Location: Calgary, AB

Remote: sure I guess

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python, javascript, django, C, experience working on linux
kernel, app development, Qt

Looking for an internship starting immediately, I completed a six month one in
November overseas and enjoyed the experience. Most of it was web development
with python and javascript although I did a bit of Go as well.

Github: [https://github.com/krruzic](https://github.com/krruzic) Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RyNSj1nwIhGdJWzfX_Rltj57...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RyNSj1nwIhGdJWzfX_Rltj57NNpfRenxVP3OVWaNig0/edit?usp=sharing)

------
yen223
Location: Canberra, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Machine learning

\- Python, Django, Celery and Ansible development.

\- Numpy, Scipy and Matplotlib.

I am a former software engineer, who is about to complete my MSc in Computer
Science at ANU, with a focus on AI. I am familiar with machine learning
concepts - logistic regression, neural networks, SVMs, the lot - and I would
be interested in pursuing a career in this exciting field.

Winner of the AusDM'2015 Student Data Mining competition.

LinkedIn:

[https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6/en](https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6/en)

Github:

[https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

------
autotune
Location: San Francisco, California.

Remote: Depends on the team and position.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Linux, Ansible, Chef, git, MySQL, Nginx, Apache.

Resume: [http://github.com/autotune](http://github.com/autotune)

Email: b@contrasting.org

\-----------------------------------------

I primarily view myself as a Linux Administrator who loves to implement, and
code for, open source automation tools. Open source contributor (Ansible core
(pending PRs) and extras modules)) and Linux Admin for 2+ years. Enjoy
products and companies that are focused on developers, APIs, or an otherwise
interesting niche in the creative space, although if the technology stack is
solid this is not necessarily a requirement.

------
raooll
Location: bangalore,

India Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python/ Django/ C/ C++/ Java/ Elastisearch RabbitMq/ Redis/
Ejabberd/ Erlang/ Elixir/ AWS.

Resume/CV : [https://in.linkedin.com/raooll](https://in.linkedin.com/raooll)

Email: hi @ rahulshar.ma

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/raooll](https://twitter.com/raooll)

\---------------

Part of the team which ideated products in C2C mobile space. I’ve designed
several products from the ground up. Developed Minimum Viable Products from
scratch with little or no supervision. Successfully led the development of
various mobile apps with my team.

------
tsompura
Location: Ahmedabad, India Remote: yes Willing to relocate: depending on the
location Technologies: UI Design, UX, Product Design, iOS, Web, Android
Resume: [https://goo.gl/80bUhU](https://goo.gl/80bUhU) Email:
tsompura(at)gmail dot com Portfolio:
[https://goo.gl/XQ4oAm](https://goo.gl/XQ4oAm) ~~~ Design professional with
years of experience and curiosity to learn new technologies and trends.
Visualize the users' needs and build interfaces to improve user productivity,
discoverability, and simplicity. ~~~

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, Angular,
browserify, TypeScript, CoffeeScript, es6, es2015, data visualization, TDD,
BDD

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton),
[http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/](http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/), I
can give you pdf version via email.

Email: lavrton @@ gmail.com

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem. Javascript is almost native language for me. Also I have good math
and computer science background.

------
jcadam

        Location: Melbourne, FL
        Remote: Most definitely
        Willing to relocate: Nope
        Technologies: Go, Java, Scala, Python, Javascript, 
        Backbone.js/Marionette
        Platforms: Linux, BSD
        Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesadam
        Github: https://github.com/rhinoman
        Website: http://jamesadam.me/
        Email: james [at] jamesadam [dot] me
    
        I'd consider any interesting/challenging role, but
     would be particularly interested in a "lead" developer
     position.

------
RamshackleJ
Location: Grand Rapids, Michigan

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes, but only to the DC area

Technologies: javascript, go, python, C, glsl, three.js, d3.js, react.js,
webpack, AWS, Docker, SASS, git, sketch, and debian

Email: joseph van drunen at gmail dot com

I'm a fullstack developer. I have spent the past six months doing frontend
work and building API's with golang. I build stuff with three.js, glsl, and
webgl in my freetime.

[https://github.com/Ramshackle-Jamathon](https://github.com/Ramshackle-
Jamathon)

[http://neverwork.in/](http://neverwork.in/)

------
foxpc
Location: Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Not US)

Technologies: PHP, Node, HTML, CSS, JS (jQuery, Angular, Vue), knowledge on
other stuff but not as much as the ones I've mentioned

Résumé/CV: Contact via email, will provide

Email: andriusse.v+hn on google's service

------
gremlinsinc
Location: Orem, UT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: PHP/Laravel, Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap, JQuery,
Javascript.

Résumé/CV: Looking to get foot in door, willing to work cheap or as apprentice
I'll go as low as 40k first year, if it means 60-80k in 2-3 years. Here's my
resume from indeed:
[https://my.indeed.com/r/635438650d06982d](https://my.indeed.com/r/635438650d06982d)

Email: patrickwcurl@gmail.com

Most recent project: [http://startupwrench.com](http://startupwrench.com)
built on laravel.

------
ddorian43
Location: Tirana, AL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python(web, script, multithreaded/multi-process),
Postgresql,Mysql, Redis, Elastic-search, Flask, UWSGI

Resume: [https://goo.gl/vVWbKF](https://goo.gl/vVWbKF)

Email: Inside resume, or on my profile page

I've created entire SaaS apps, rest-apis, simple scripts, mutlithreaded/multi-
processes, realtime analytics, adserver (presentation at Pygrunn inside
resume), won startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a
MIT research team, did analytics webapp for big us food franchise, i like
performance.

------
philous
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Discussable

Technologies: .NET Stack: C#, WPF, WCF, ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, Entity
Framework, SQL Server, Windows Workflow Foundation etc; Xamarin, Javascript
(Angular), HTML/CSS

Resume/CV:
[http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous](http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous)

Email: philgsky <at> outlook <dot> com

I'm a fullstack developer with strong .NET background (over 8 years
experience). Also working with front end. Currently developing with Xamarin
for iOS, Android and Windows store apps. Fell free to contact me.

------
danielrussell16
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only if to SF, San Diego, Denver, Austin, Phoenix

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX, Node.js, React.js, Backbone.js,
Bootsrap, D3.js, Git, Mocha.js, Chai.js, CoffeeScript, Regex, HTML/CSS, Bash,
Ruby, Swift

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielrussellla](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielrussellla)

Email: contactdanielrussell@gmail.com

Full-stack JavaScript web app developer. Currently a student at MakerSquare
Los Angeles. Available for work starting April 2016. Email me for more
information and references.

------
akbarnama
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Django, Javascript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

Github: [http://github.com/vishalsodani/](http://github.com/vishalsodani/)

Website: [http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-
experience/](http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-experience/)

Email: vishalsodani@gmail.com

Recently, added guest flow and responsive design to book-pay.com.

------
athesyn
Location: Bristol, United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: node.js, javascript, backbone, react, redux, express, mongodb,
iOS, Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/l2abdulle](http://registry.jsonresume.org/l2abdulle)

Email: liban2.abdulle@gmail.com

I come from a mobile background (iOS) but these days I prefer writing full
stack javascript. I have deep experience with front-end development and the
curiosity to learn new patterns (especially excited about
react/redux/webpack).

------
floating_cloud
Location : UK.

Remote : Yes and/or willing to travel.

Willing to relocate : Yes.

Technologies : C, EC++, low-level middle-ware and OS services development for
mobile/consumer devices, Linux, SDLC, Git, *nix systems programming,
familiarity with C++11/14, HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

Quick learner, with ability to work on multiple projects and various platforms
and technologies.

Résumé :
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ajit_kamat](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ajit_kamat)

Email : ajit dot kamat at live dot in

------
JakeStone
Location: Los Gatos, CA (Willing to commute up to San Francisco/Oakland or
points between)

Remote: Willing, but not prefered.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, PHP, JavaScript, Perl, Linux, more

Email: career[at]richardvasquez[dot]com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/richardvasquez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/richardvasquez)

Web application developer with strength in backend development and developing
tools and applications for university and federal government.

Hierarchy of preferences: EdTech domain, .Net

------
haidrali
Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby(Ruby on Rails), Python(Djnago, NLTK, Scrapy), Java(Android,
Apache Solr, Apache Nutch, Spring ), JavaScript( AngularJS, Jquery ),
Databases ( Mysql, Postgresql, Sqlite, MongoDB, Redis )

Resume/CV: [http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/haider-r...](http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/haider-resume.pdf)

Email: alihaider907@gmail.com

------
StrawberryPi
Location: Hesperia,California

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Linux, Python, MySQL, Javascript
    
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/M3GJM5
    
      Email: R3Lacy@gmail.com
    

Currently seeking a junior or entry level software developer position.

Also, if you aren't hiring but have some feedback on how I could improve then
feel free to send that my way as well. Always looking for opportunities to
learn and areas where I can improve.

------
tajddin
About: Freelance Developer/Designer with experience bringing real world
products to market for clients the world over
([http://tajddin.com](http://tajddin.com)).

Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies:
Objective-C/Swift/Xcode/C#/.Net/VS/Node/JS/HTML5/Photoshop/Illustrator/AWS/Azure

Email: hi@tajddin.com

Portfolio: [http://tajddin.com](http://tajddin.com)

------
hugokallstrom
Location: Umeå, Sweden

Remote: Willing, not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Android, C, Python, DBMS (SQL, NoSQL), Cloud (AWS, GAE)

Résumé/CV:
[http://hugokallstrom.github.io/files/resume.pdf](http://hugokallstrom.github.io/files/resume.pdf)

Email: hugokallstrom [at] gmail [dot] com

Graduating in June, doing my master thesis at a company here in Umeå.

Interested in mobile development, cloud computing and distributed systems.

Also like working with design, UX and frontend development.

------
jtnegrotto
Location: Baton Rouge, Louisiana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, HTML/CSS, SASS, Python, Bash

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/negrotto](https://www.linkedin.com/in/negrotto)

Email: jtnegrotto@gmail.com

Full-stack web developer and sometimes designer. One year professional
experience. Currently freelancing. Solid understanding of OO design and agile
development. Email me for more information and references.

------
tonym9428

      Location: Pittsburgh, PA
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: SQL, R, Python
      Résumé/CV: http://mathewanalytics.com/hire-me/
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com
    

I'm an analyst and applied statistician whose spent most of his career
developing and evaluating statistical models. Looking to continue that scope
of work or move into an applied data scientist role.

------
Avalaxy
Location: The Netherlands

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not right now, but a year from now: yes

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, Azure, Xamarin, distributed systems, Bitcoin

Resume: you can email me for my resume. You'll find my LinkedIn here:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens)

Email: leoncullens at gmail .com

=====

I'm an experienced full-stack .NET developer from the Netherlands. I'm looking
for a challenging remote job.

------
arshsingh
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python | Django | RESTful APIs | ES6 | React (+ Native) | Redux
| LESS | Git

Resume: [https://goo.gl/IRoRMP](https://goo.gl/IRoRMP)

Email: In my profile

\--------------------------------------------------------------------

Full-stack web developer currently working for an SF based startup. I'm
looking for a junior backend/full-stack developer position, preferably remote,
but willing to relocate anywhere.

------
dookahku

        Location: SF
        Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
        Willing to relocate: maybe
        Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
        programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, ruby, django, cassandra, python, machine learning
        android, django
        Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn

Embedded, C++, web apps -- there's literally nothing I can't help you with.

------
pyb
Location: London

Developer. Looking to ship v1.0 for early stage startups, recently helped
BLOCKS ($1.5m Kickstater), SQR Systems (video, defence, cybersecurity), etc

See also :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pybaccou](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pybaccou)
[https://github.com/pyb](https://github.com/pyb)

Freelance, or permanent if genuine need.

------
wkubiak
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, C#, Java, Obj-C, Swift, Python, PHP, JS, many frameworks
and libs.

Website/portfolio: [http://www.pineapple.works](http://www.pineapple.works)

github: [https://github.com/Pineapple](https://github.com/Pineapple)

Email: contact @t pineapple d0t works

========

A team of experienced full-stack developers (mobile, web, desktop, games) is
looking for remote work.

------
paulborza
Location: Redmond, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AngularJS, AWS, big data, C#, Cosmos, CSS, data analysis, D3.js,
Docker, Elasticsearch, git, HTML, JavaScript, machine learning, Mathematica,
MongoDB, nginx, Node.js, performance optimizations, PowerShell, Python, rapid
prototyping, regular expressions, SCOPE, Scrapy, SQL; Vim.

Résumé/CV: [http://go.borza.ro/resume](http://go.borza.ro/resume)

Email: paul@borza.ro

------
ortuna
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: YES

Relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, React, Angular, Node. (Some Clojure + Elixir)

Resume & Email: ortuna@gmail.com

I've been a Rails developer for 5+ years (consulting and full time positions),
and have been a web developer overall for 8 years (PHP, and Java). I've worked
with high trafficked apps and almost every type of client (enterprise to small
businesses). I'm involved in open source projects. I live on the command line.

ortuna@gmail.com

------
scmoore
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL, open to something different.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottchandlermoore](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottchandlermoore)

Email: hello@scottcmoore.com

I'm Scott, I have 3 years' experience in web application development, and I'm
looking to join a small or medium sized technology company.

I'm a quick study and a nice guy.

Thanks!

------
tixocloud
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Business Intelligence/Analytics/Reporting + Python, Java, JS,
PHP

Website: [http://getinsightico.com](http://getinsightico.com)

Email: teren <AT> getinsightico.com

==============================

4 years experience in software engineering, 3 years in management consulting
and analytics - have helped businesses to setup their business
intelligence/reporting environments.

------
theaustinseven
Looking for Internship

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Ruby(Rails, Sinatra, and standalone), C++/C, Java, Golang,
Docker, AWS, Redis

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2R1798-fjP6eUg3bkFRc1lHRz...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2R1798-fjP6eUg3bkFRc1lHRzA)

Email: austinseven at outlook dot com

I'm still in school and am looking for an internship for this upcoming summer.

------
feyzo
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Node, Express, Angular, React, HTML/CSS, SASS, MongoDB, Cordova,
iOS Swift/Objective-C

Resume & Email: [http://feyzo.net](http://feyzo.net)

Full stack developer with 8 years of programming experience. Looking for
freelance/contract work. Quick learner and experienced with bridging the gap
between front and back end. Can work as a full-time contractor.

------
meesterdude
location: philadelphia

remote: yes

will relocate: willing to consider

technologies: full pancake stack rails, ES, javascript, git, linux

skills: design, usability, infrastructure, debugging, monitoring, electronics,
copywriting, project management, documentation, leadership

CV: ask and ye shall receive

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7](https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7)

github: [http://github.com/meesterdude](http://github.com/meesterdude)

website: [http://ruru.name](http://ruru.name)

email: r.heyhowyadoing(at)ruru.name

Hello there! I'm a strong pragmatist with an attention for detail and the
drive to ship good code. I enjoy learning and collaborating with others. I
have contributed to several OSS projects, and even made a few of my own
(latest:
[https://github.com/meesterdude/cloudspeq](https://github.com/meesterdude/cloudspeq)).
I'm eager for a new venture, so please feel free to reach out if you think it
could be a fit!

------
grigioo
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes (EU VAT only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, MeteorJS, React, MongoDB, Linux, Rust (learning),
git, NGINX

Résumé/CV: CS degree, work as freelance [https://it.linkedin.com/in/luigi-
maselli-9a020024](https://it.linkedin.com/in/luigi-maselli-9a020024)
[https://grigio.org](https://grigio.org)

------
yuanfutang
Location: Beijing China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Java and Windows API

Résumé/CV:
[http://yuanfutang.github.io/resume.html](http://yuanfutang.github.io/resume.html)

Email: futangyuan at gmail.com

My work experiences are mainly business analyse focused, but in 2016 I wish to
pursue a c/c++ programming position in Windows application development

I am willing to accept junior or intern positions. Thanks

------
dizzystar
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: PostgreSQL, Python, PL/pgSQL, Clojure

Resume: Recently ended a contract working at Cycorp as a database engineer.
Now a free agent.

I've been spending this time off working on omark, and open source channels
management and inventory system: github:
[https://github.com/dt1/omark](https://github.com/dt1/omark)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
pattle
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), HTML5, Canvas, SVG, JS (jQuery,
Backbone, React), PHP Resume: Will supply on request, you can also check out
my website and GitHub

[http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

[http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com \-----

------
mhuangw
Looking for a summer 2016 software development internship. Interested in iOS
mobile development as well as full stack web work.

Location: Southlake, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Listed on resume

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rjos2pif0hse22h/MichaelHuangResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rjos2pif0hse22h/MichaelHuangResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mhuangw@gmail.com

------
kylestewart
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Javascript, various web tech, C/C++, embedded
systems

Resume/VC: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kyle-
stewart-91851166](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kyle-stewart-91851166)

Email: me@kylestewart.co

I like to solve hard problems from the ground up with small teams that really
care about what they are working on.

------
andrestc
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment. Looking to finish my Masters first.

Technologies: Scala, Java, Golang, Elasticsearch, AWS

Résumé/CV: e-mail me.

Email: asantostc@gmail.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrestc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrestc)

[https://github.com/andrestc](https://github.com/andrestc)

------
proll
Location: Seattle, WA (for the month), Moscow, Russia (after).

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, BackboneJS, NodeJS, Less/Stylus, Handlebars,
Grunt/Gulp

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/gv1J0y](http://goo.gl/gv1J0y)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
MichaelMaddox

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No (yes to San Francisco only)
      Technologies: Angular, Javascript, .NET, SQL
      Resume: http://www.capprime.com/about/JordanMaddox-Resume.html
      Email: see resume or Jordan dot Erin dot Maddox at gmail dot com
      More: http://www.capprime.com/About.htm

------
kanchanc

      Location: Mumbai, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Survey Programming, Confirmit,C# 4.0,     ASP.NET,VB 6.0,HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, AJAX,JQuery,  YUI,Flash
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0mJTphbYgIhY21pQVpfR1hORWc/view?usp=sharing
      Email: angel143.dr (at) gmail.com

------
api_or_ipa
Location: Vancouver, BC Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes. Tech: ES6/7,
React,Reflux, Webpack, Babel, Electron, Rust Resume:
[http://joey.gracey.ca/resume/joeygraceyresume.html](http://joey.gracey.ca/resume/joeygraceyresume.html)
email: joey<at>gracey<dot>ca

------
soared
*Marketing - not CS

Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Digital marketing, analytics

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/npatrick1 - Student graduating in may '16,
currently at a digital marketing agency, experienced in digital marketing,
startups, and data!

Email: nathan . patrick at colorado dot edu

If anyone in marketing/related places has advice or wants to chat about my
career path, please shoot me an email too!

------
leopic
Location: Cartago, Costa Rica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Swift, PHP, JavaScript, HTML/CSS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://cr.linkedin.com/in/leopic](https://cr.linkedin.com/in/leopic)

Email: iam@leopicado.com

A hard-working, creative individual that's never afraid of tackling new
challenges. Swift, PHP, JavaScript and CSS are the tools of the trade for now.

------
coderKen
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript(NodeJS, AngularJS, ReactJS), HTML5, CSS3,
Python(Flask) with a lot of Android experience:
[https://goo.gl/dMY4Yr](https://goo.gl/dMY4Yr)

Resume/CV: [http://goo.gl/RR2Uw5](http://goo.gl/RR2Uw5)

Email: see resume or website

------
beepBopPygo
Location: Union, NJ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Main are Java, C/C++, Python, Linux, OpenCV, Android. Currently
beginning to develop Ardiono and electrical through drone construction.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-
pareja-099978a8](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-pareja-099978a8)

Email: parejadan [at] gmail [dot] com

------
Kevin_S
Location: Ohio

Remote: If needed

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: NA - I am an accounting and economics major

Résumé/CV: kasmith@bgsu.edu and I will be happy to send it over

Email: kasmith@bgsu.edu

\-------------------------------------

I am graduating this May and am looking for full time jobs. Internship
experience in information security consulting and auditing, but I would be
interested in hearing about other opportunities that fit my skill set.

------
minhajuddin

      Location: Hyderabad, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Golang, Elixir, Ruby on Rails, Angular.js, React, Node.js
      Résumé/CV: careers.stackoverflow.com/minhajuddin
      Email: minhajuddink@gmail.com
    

\- - -

I am very passionate about programming and would love to help you out with
building your app.

------
danyim

      Location: Houston, TX
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to San Francisco/SV
      Technologies: Javascript, C# (.NET Stack), HTML/CSS, PHP, Java, SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielyim | http://yimd.net/resume.pdf
      Email: daniel.yim@gmail.com

------
_em_
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mainly Java (and related technologies, fullstack), C, Delphi,
Oracle, SQL, PostgresSQL, Personally learning RoR and Android

Linkedin:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/muhammadali](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/muhammadali)

Email: muhammadaliamin[at]gmail[dot]com

------
exo_duz
Location: San Francisco, CA / Perth, Australia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (jQuery), HTML, CSS, PHP (CakePHP), MySQL, Web
Development Lifecycle, Swift (Beginner)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/robinjulius](https://linkedin.com/in/robinjulius)

Email: robin.julius@gmail.com

------
hackmyfaceoff
Location: NYC/SF/Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (JQuery, Angular.js, Node.js, Backbone), HTML/CSS,
Java, Python, C/C++, Mysql, Postgresql, Sqlite, MongoDB, Redis

Resume:
[http://www.devanpatel.me/resume.txt](http://www.devanpatel.me/resume.txt)

Email: devan@devanpatel.me

------
jameskerr
Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3auQ5JSPucmYTM3aVdmRFRpSTg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3auQ5JSPucmYTM3aVdmRFRpSTg/view?usp=sharing)

email: jkerr838@gmail.com

------
wilwade
Location: Chattanooga, TN, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, HTML/CSS, JS, Linux, git, etc... Some Android, GoLang and
this and that. I pick up stuff quick

Résumé/CV:
[http://wilwade.github.io/resume.pdf](http://wilwade.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: wil@wilwade.com

------
eduarbo
Location: Colima, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript(ES5/ES6), Ember.js, Backbone.js, Mocha, Shell, CSS,
HTML, basic knowledge of Python

CV: [http://eduarbo.com/resume/](http://eduarbo.com/resume/)

email: [My HN username] [at] gmail [dot] com

------
ranausman
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data Science, R, Machine Learning, Data Visualization

Résumé/CV:
[https://pk.linkedin.com/in/ranausmans](https://pk.linkedin.com/in/ranausmans)

Email: usmanashrafrana@gmail.com

------
memohernandez

      Location:Austin, TX
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate:Yes
      Technologies:HTML,CSS,Javascript,Angular,Ionic,Creative Suite
      Résumé/CV:http://goo.gl/Rxm8Jv
      Email:guillermohernandez [at] gmail [dot] com

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe
CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
onozor
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Ruby, RubyonRails, HTML, [CSS, sass], [Javascript, JQuery,
Angular], [Sql, Active Record].

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/IMtt2b](https://goo.gl/IMtt2b)

Email: alexonozor@gmail.com

------
moshthepitt
Location: Kenya

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript (Angular, jQuery), HTML, CSS, Redis,
MySQL, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [http://jayanoris.com/resume/](http://jayanoris.com/resume/)

Email: k@jayanoris.com

------
innerspirit
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AngularJS, PHP, Ruby, CodeIgniter, Laravel, NodeJS, ES6/7, Babel

Resume: [http://chrismm.com](http://chrismm.com)

email: mmchristian at gmail dot com

------
remyp
Looking for part-time/moonlighting.

Location: Chicago

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: fullstack dev, prefer nodejs and angular

Résumé/CV: [http://jeremyphelps.com](http://jeremyphelps.com)

Email: jeremy dot lee dot phelps at gmail dotcom

------
ots

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Yes, depending on project
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: All things Linux.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/olegsirakov

------
flippant
Location: Canada

Remote: Prefer on-site

Willing to relocate: Yes (anywhere in Canada)

Technologies: Go, Javascript, Scala, Python, Java, HTML, CSS

Email: hn_@forward.cat

Github: [https://github.com/marvelm](https://github.com/marvelm)

------
krapp
Location: Central Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, JS, SQL, C# C++

Résumé/CV:

    
    
        https://linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp
    
        https://github.com/kennethrapp
    

Email:

    
    
        kennethrapp1@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
posinsk
Location: Warsaw, PL

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Node.js, Go Lang, Bash, Python, Lua, MongoDb, Redis,
Postgresql. Building web applications using PHP and Symfony2, Node.js and
websockets Email: peter@codefibers.pl

------
kiloreux
Location: Algeria.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies : Google APP Engine (Python), RoR,Linux,Android, git,C , C++.

Resume: [http://kiloreux.info](http://kiloreux.info)

Email: see website

------
tolukareem
-Nigeria -Yes -Yes -Proof-Reading, HTML, Movie Reviews, CSS, Internal Control, Trends, FL Studio - _in an air of gas_ -tolulopekareem@gmail.com

------
kalantarimehran
Location: Iran

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:C#,Asp.Net,SQLServer,Entityfamework,Javascript/Jquery,Html/CSS

Email:kalantarimehran@gmail.com

------
coroutines
Location: Oakland, California (I can get to SF easily)

Willing to relocate: Yes (desired: Seattle, San Diego, San Francisco,
Portland, Chicago, NYC, DC?)

Technologies: JS/Coffeescript, MEAN, Node.js, Mongo/MySQL/Postgres/SQlite/SQL,
IRC, Redis, Linux, SPAs, HTML/CSS/jQuery, git, Docker, React, Express,
Backbone, Angular (still a little fresh..)

Resume/CV: (HTTPS-only!)
[https://arc9.random.sh/unlisted/Jonathon%20-%20Resume.pdf](https://arc9.random.sh/unlisted/Jonathon%20-%20Resume.pdf)

Email: coroutines@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/blitmap](https://github.com/blitmap)

Languages: C, C++ (variadic templates still scare me), Lua (+C API),
Javascript, Coffeescript, Perl, PHP, Python (-C API), Ruby (-Rails)

I live close to San Francisco - I am across the bay in Oakland. I am a 2013
graduate from community college (AS in Computer Science and Computer
Networking). I have been programming since the age of 15 - since my friends on
Internet Relay Chat (IRC) got me interested in IRC server design, botnets and
abusing raw sockets out of curiosity. I have worked as a lead documentation
editor and a system administrator (and enjoyed it!) for 8 years at a small
scale (8-14 servers). I take pride in my ability to learn independently but I
have also disciplined myself to get a formal education. I plan to continue my
education toward a Masters in Computer Science but I have to focus on
employment right now. I am passionate about backend design and network
programming. I love learning and consuming protocols but I am also trying to
grow into the mold of a frontend developer.

I am looking for somewhere to get my feet wet. I am looking for experience and
business networking opportunities. I would be happy to even move into a
position where I'm simply maintaining something. I have been through the
introductory tutorials for Angular, Backbone, Ember, Meteor, and React. I feel
capable but not wise about how to make use of them. My favorite is React as it
does make it easy to transition into using it throughout. I consider myself
not an expert but someone who has a good depth of knowledge covering a broad
area. I feel like this aids me when figuring out a tough problem as I am
willing to look outside my comfort zone to find a solution.

I am looking to gain experience ideally with a team using React, but I also
would not mind working in an editorial role or someone doing QA and supporting
customers.

(PS: I can be reached on Freenode as 'Sleepy_Coder' \- but email is preferred
for an introduction)

~~~
coroutines
Google Drive-hosted Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eTQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eTQ/view?usp=sharing)

Also, I'm hoping to find relocation assistance. In the above - I meant I'd
love to relocate to those cities, but I'd probably need help with the plane
ticket to get there. And... I'd add Denmark to that list because Danish food
is awesome and I'm learning Danish. :x

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
mc_hammer
Location: From USA, living in Philippines

Remote: YES

Relocate: NO

Technologies:
GoLang,Node,PHP,ReactJS,Zend,Laravel,Jquery,CoffeeScript,Bash,Perl,C#,C++,SQL,anything!

Resume: email

Email: jg_work.at.kify.net

been a dev for 18+ years and am fully available now! if you are willing to
work with me on the remoteness and 30 hours max per week I am willing to give
you a discount on the rate. otherwise looking for part time / full time
opportunities. great resume, portfolio, open source contributions, email me
for details or to chat about your project. ill make your mvp for $2000

experienced with ecommerce, desktop + mobile apps, win32 api, linux aps
gtk+qt, shell scripting, kickstarters, video editing/production, graphic
editing, business consulting, funnel optimization

